# SoCal Vintage BMW Meet Registration/Buttonwillow Drive updates



## leonine99 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi,

After considering different deadline factors, John and I have decided to push back the registration fee increase for the October Meet from end of today to end of next Sunday. We want to get as many people registered as soon as so we can so we can have accurate head counts for tshirts, food, giveaways, etc. If you are wanting to bring your car, we ask that you register at your earliest convenience. We will be having a great menu from Bubba's Q, more info on it at the socalvintagebmw.com website shortly.

Speaking of headcounts, any of you that are planning to join us for the drive up CA 33 from Ojai to Buttonwood next Saturday for the VARA Oktoberfest, please give us an rsvp at [email protected]. 
Thanks again to everyone for all their support.


----------

